

Django-smtpd allows you to handle email messages just like Django processes HTTP requests. - nside
http://code.google.com/p/django-smtpd/

======
shutter
The website proclaims this loudly:

> _This is a quick hack. Never use this in the wild._

Would be nice to know why, and what the alternative would be.

------
andrewljohnson
As an avid Django user, this doesn't interest me in the slightest. Msybe if
the name were better.

